# Thomson speedtouch 121g wireless usb adapter

## gieltje

I have a Speedtouch 121g wireless adapter (came with my dsl), but I can not seem to get it to work.

/proc/bus/usb/devices displays;

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=04 Cnt=02 Dev#=  6 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=06b9 ProdID=0121 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=BT

S:  Product=SpeedTouch 121g Wireless USB Adapter

S:  SerialNumber=06B9-0121

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 5 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=125us

So it does detect it, but I can not seem to find a working driver.

Anyone got a clue?

----------

## Hefistion

http://darandandunguen.homeip.net/archives/2005/07/index.html#e2005-07-08T20_01_28.txt

----------

## manuelbiliar

The new link is http://www.darandandunguen.org/2005/07/08/configurar-el-speedtouch-121g-en-debian-gnulinux-parte-i/

----------

